# New babies...FINALLY!



## CocoNUT (Nov 16, 2011)

Ok...So I had written a while ago...HOPING/EXPECTING my doe to be preggers.  She even pulled fur!  But nope...not happening!  So I waited a while...and bred her to my unproven jr buck.  OH what a ruckus!  (My bucks aren't the 'smartest' when it comes to getting the deed done!)  So...I've been watching and waiting.  First I thought she was preggers...then no...no...she can't be.  But is she getting a little fatter?  Nope...not fatter.  Eating more?  Nope.  Changed behavior?  Nope.  

One morning I caught her 'arranging' the timothy hay...holding it ever so gently between her front teeth.  Day 30 - no fur - nothing.  Day 32 - nothing.  OH COME ON!!!!

Sunday afternoon I checked "one last time"...and MAN...FUR EVERYWHERE!...and it was MOVING!  BABIES!!!!  She WAS preggers!!!  I haven't poked around too much in her nest box...but from what I can tell...there are at LEAST 3 or 4 kits!  All fat and active!  (This is Cici's FIRST litter and she seems to be doing really well!)  

Ok...but Cici IS my daughter's bunny and IS weird (a prerequisite of being in our home)...she had taken her food dish (plastic) and overturned it, covering her kits!  (I took her dish away!)  I think she was trying to hide them from me!  I'll have to get in there and do a serious inventory...but I figure if momma's doing a good job...why bother her/them too much?  

Cici is a brown and white broken mutt and daddy is a black satin.  I've noticed at least 2 or 3 black/white broken kits and at least 1 all black kit.  I'll have to take a closer look later today.  

YAY!  I'm so proud of her!


----------



## oneacrefarm (Nov 16, 2011)

Actually, you DO need to get in there.   Check the kits, make sure they are getting fed at least once a day (full, round tummies) and remove any dead kits, afterbirth, soiled hay, etc. from the nest. Count them for sure, that way you know if one is missing and you need to dig around to find it. Nothing worse than week old dead kit at the bottom of the nest.  Congrats on the babies!


----------



## Citylife (Nov 16, 2011)

You didnt say if you had a nest box in there with her.  If not, you will want to get one in pronto.
Congrats!  New kits are always nice to have


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 17, 2011)

Congratulations on the new popples!  Love that word.  Thanks oneacrefarm for explaining that term.  

Yes, you need to get in there and see if all popples are OK.  And definitely if no nest box, make sure you put one in.  Popples need somewhere secure to feed and grow.  Believe me they will be bouncing around in no time.


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 21, 2011)

I got my  hands in there this past weekend.  5 kits...all healthy and VERY well fed!  Momma is protective and after I showed one of the kits to my daughter (momma is HER bunny)...Cici did the low growling thing at me.  She has a "nest box"...and when disturbed they all pop up like little jumping beans!  Soon they'll be crawling around....oh they grow up so fast! 

I know about getting in there...I disturbed my other doe DURING her delivery!  Found a cold...seemingly dead kit...put it under the fur and voila...kit saved!  (I think I'm having sheer DUMB LUCK!)


----------



## Genipher (Nov 21, 2011)

I had the poo scared out of me the first time I went to check our new kits and they jumped at me. Even now that I _know _they're going to "pop" up at me, I _still _get startled! Our doe hasn't growled at me yet but she always hangs her head over the nesting box and watches me as I check over her babies. 
Fun times!


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 21, 2011)

This litter is the first one that's "popped" at me!  The other one SCREAMED when I'd hold them!  These little guys are some SERIOUS jumpers too!  Cici hovers as well....but it was the combination of them jumping and squeaking....and me holding a jumper...AND Cici kinda growling and everything....I jumped too!  They're sooo cute tho!


----------



## Genipher (Nov 21, 2011)

Yikes! I'm glad none of our babies have tried screaming at me! I have had one or two try to launch itself out of my hands though...


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 22, 2011)

Ok...I must admit...I'm an HORRIBLE grandbunnymum...Cici has SIX...count them....6 jumping beans!  Three white, two black/white broken, and ONE black one!  One of the little broken ones had escaped the nest and was popping around the cage!  Then boooop!  Launched itself halfway across the cage and right back into the warm fuzziness of the nest!  Momma has been on vigilant standby ever since!   (they're HUGE too!)


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 22, 2011)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> Ok...I must admit...I'm an HORRIBLE grandbunnymum...Cici has SIX...count them....6 jumping beans!  Three white, two black/white broken, and ONE black one!  One of the little broken ones had escaped the nest and was popping around the cage!  Then boooop!  Launched itself halfway across the cage and right back into the warm fuzziness of the nest!  Momma has been on vigilant standby ever since!   (they're HUGE too!)


Congratulations!


----------



## oneacrefarm (Nov 22, 2011)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> Ok...I must admit...I'm an HORRIBLE grandbunnymum...Cici has SIX...count them....6 jumping beans!  Three white, two black/white broken, and ONE black one!  One of the little broken ones had escaped the nest and was popping around the cage!  Then boooop!  Launched itself halfway across the cage and right back into the warm fuzziness of the nest!  Momma has been on vigilant standby ever since!   (they're HUGE too!)


You sound like a wonderful grandbunnymum!  Wow, right back into the nest? Too bad you weren't recording that!


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 22, 2011)

I certainly could've made a name for myself with such cuteness huh?!  Cici is SOOO funny about me checking out her brood...I swear she's thinking "hey...YOU!  Stinky lady who brings me food....keep your filthy little mitts away from my innocent little jumping beans.... or I'll bite you!"  

I need to get with the modern era and get a cell phone that'll actually take video!  Heck...mine doesn't even take photos!


----------

